# Loupedeck gets an upgrade.



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2018)

Loupedeck+ New Features At A Glance:

Mechanical keys with a more precise and sturdy feel
Improved build quality
Two dedicated customisable dials and seventeen buttons
'Custom Mode' that allows full user control of all dials
Configuration software built from scratch for an even better, faster and more stable photo editing experience

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/loupedeck-photo-editing-console-gets-an-upgrade-32401


----------

